# MOSCOW | Savelovskiy City | 155m | 46 fl x 3 | 75m | 20 fl x 3 | U/C



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

SAVELOVSKY CITY
PHASE II: Ellingston, Coltrane & Armstrong
Location: 1 Skladochnaya St, Moscow, Russia
Tower height: *156m* each
Floors count: *46* (each tower)

GBA: 191 494 sq.m.

Multilevel car parking: 4550 c/p

Designed by SPEECH
Rendering


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*16/05/2014*


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

*August 12*


mr. MyXiN said:


> *12/08/2014*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

March 2015




























Source: http://www.estatet.ru/catalog/savelovskiy_city/build


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

July


mr. MyXiN said:


> *04.07.15*


...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks really nice!


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*October 22 - November 6*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Update to 14 November


----------



## Ringforce (Oct 16, 2012)

old
MOSCOW | Savelovsky City phase II | 2 x 156m | 2 x 46 fl | U/C

new
MOSCOW | Savelovsky City phase II | 3 x 156m | 3 x 46 fl | U/C









Official site http://savcity.ru/

30 November 2015 30 floor in work


Kirgam said:


> *30 ноября 2015*
> 
> Начали перекрытие тридцатого этажа
> 
> ...


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

22 Oct - 3 Dec


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*31 dec 2015*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*15 jan 2016*


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## Ringforce (Oct 16, 2012)

...


Kirgam said:


> *03 марта 2016*
> 
> Начали перекрывать последний(?), 46-й этаж
> 
> ...






Kirgam said:


> *01 марта 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

*MOSCOW | Savyolovsky City | 155m | 3 x 46 fl | 74m | 3 x 19 fl | U/C*










19 .03. 2016.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


Karabara said:


> *21 мая 2016*
> 
> Для третьей башни начали лить фундамент:


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

From very far:



26 .05. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

23 .05. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Been so close for the first time. the compound is awesome.































4 .06. 2016.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice Tower



_Night City Dream_ said:


> 15 июня 2016 года.





oltemont said:


> https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

19 .06. 2016.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Benny H (Dec 2, 2013)

Avangard-55 said:


>


Brutal but nice!


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


Anastas said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

They are very nice, but I think one tower would heve benn enough.



ЛК;137035343 said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

24. 12. 2016.


----------



## ILITS (Aug 19, 2007)

It looks extremely north american. As always, russians are trying to mimic west.


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Amazing!!!










Отсюда http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/196035.html


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

NorteN said:


> 17.01.17


...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*17/07/2016*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*10/08/2016*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*31/08/2016*


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*22/10/2016*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*24/12/2016*


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*12/01/2017*


rs4ftw said:


> Source http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/196035.html


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*23/01/2017*


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*01/02/2017*


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

From Begovaya street (part of the 3rd ring road)



1 .02. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

From Savyolvsky rail terminus:



1 .02. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

From Butyrskaya street:



1 .02. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

4 .02. 2017.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*12/03/17*


Kirgam said:


> Источник


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*18/03/17*


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.vsnr.ru/novostroiki/mfk-savelovskiy-siti/building-stage/18738/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

http://savcity.ru/


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

6 .05. 2017.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kgamboryan


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

30 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

23 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

colossal :cheers:


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

some update



Kirgam said:


> *15 февраля 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

*One hour ago*


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

25 .02. 2018.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice complex.










https://www.novostroykin.ru/novostroyki/savelovskij_siti/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Some update:




























http://savcity.ru/#circle


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


Kirgam said:


> *27 мая 2018*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...



Virus2501 said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://mr-group.ru/object/savelovskiy-siti-2/dinamyc/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://mr-group.ru/object/savelovskiy-siti-2/dinamyc/


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Phase III | 127 m | 38 fl | U/C*




























October 2018




























Source https://mr-group.ru/object/savelovskiy-siti-2/dinamyc/


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

1/1/19



























https://mr-group.ru/object/savelovskiy-siti-2/dinamyc/


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

1/1/19



























https://mr-group.ru/object/savelovskiy-siti-2/dinamyc/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://mr-group.ru/object/savelovskiy-siti-2/dinamyc/


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The fourth tower:



Kirgam said:


> *01 мая 2019*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://mr-group.ru/object/savelovskiy-siti-2/dinamyc/


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

[D1ego] said:


>


...


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

mr-group.ru


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

mr-group.ru


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Nice updates, keep up the good work, looks great!


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Completed


----------

